# City



## Mohain (Apr 24, 2007)

Ooh ooh ooh a new gallery. I feel compelled to post :mrgreen: 

Nothing spectacular, just a couple of captures from recent roamings around town I thought suited mono conversions. 












Cheers,

Mohain


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow I love that 2nd shot it has very attractive lines.

When I learned how to draw buildings it looked exactly like this


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Apr 24, 2007)

Like the contrast in #1!  Really does suit a B&W! :thumbup:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 27, 2007)

No. 2 is a great city shot.  So many parallel leading lines in all the buildings.  Excellent


----------



## deggimatt (Apr 27, 2007)

nice b+W


----------



## IanRB (Apr 27, 2007)

Im liking the fisrt one alot.  The contrast is very appealing. I like the way the lights on the escalator looks.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 27, 2007)

I think they're both very nice!  I am definitely a fan of lines and these are nicely suited for B&W


----------



## loser101 (Apr 27, 2007)

I like both, but is there pixelation in the first one?


----------

